# [OOC] Psionicle



## GnomeWorks (Jan 19, 2002)

Okay, use this thread for OOC posts, questions, etc.  The characters thread and the adventure will be started up again once the old boards are open and I can copy the info from there to here.


----------



## Zhure (Jan 19, 2002)

::salutes:: reporting in.
Greg
(and boosting post count. 1300's a lot to lose)


----------



## Jarval (Jan 20, 2002)

Thought I might as well post here as well.  Got a few posts to catch up on myself 

Gnome, do you want me to post my stats back up in the Rogue's Gallery board?


----------



## Hand of Vecna (Jan 20, 2002)

Hand of Vecna/Nathan Lee, reporting for duty!  

Oh, and I started a Psionicle Character thread here.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Jan 20, 2002)

Good to see you all.  Hand, thanks for creating that thread.


----------



## Dalamar (Jan 20, 2002)

I'm here!!!!  

Just had to do that.


----------



## Hand of Vecna (Jan 20, 2002)

Well hurry up and post your char, Dalamr, so we can resume the game!!!


----------



## GnomeWorks (Jan 20, 2002)

Hello there, Dalamar.

Well, that rounds out the group then.  Everybody's here.  I'll get the game going again by tomorrow night, possibly sooner.


----------



## Zhure (Jan 21, 2002)

1- boosting post count.

2- bragging about figuring out how to make an icon. What a massive PITA. Took me about ten minutes, then I tried to load it and found out it had to be JPG or GIF. Sheesh.

Anyway... mostly just boosting my post count.

Greg


----------



## GnomeWorks (Jan 22, 2002)

The game has been restarted.  Click the first link in my sig, or check the _The Psionicle_ thread.


----------



## Zhure (Jan 22, 2002)

Anyone with a better chance at Knowledge (Psionics) or Psicraft than Osius's 3+ in each in knowing about where to find other parts of the artifact?

Greg


----------



## Hand of Vecna (Jan 22, 2002)

Well, Nathan has a +6 in both Knowledge (Psionics) and in Psicraft (5 ranks in each, and a +1 Intelligence bonus)...


----------



## GnomeWorks (Jan 22, 2002)

To have knowledge of the past or myths about the abilities of these artifacts, that would require either Knowledge (Illithids) or Knowledge (Psionics).  To have knowledge of their recent whereabouts would require a Knowledge (Psionics) check.  To recall the exact abilities of the artifacts would require a Psicraft check.


----------



## Jarval (Jan 23, 2002)

Hmm, Jansson isn't going to be much help with artifact history then.  Knowledge (Psionics) and Psicraft both ranking at an (un)impressive 1.5 ranks a piece


----------



## Dalamar (Jan 23, 2002)

I have Psicraft at 6 ranks but no ranks in Knowledge(Psi). But I do have a nice little +3 modifier for Int.


----------



## Zhure (Jan 23, 2002)

GnomeWorks said:
			
		

> *To have knowledge of the past or myths about the abilities of these artifacts, that would require either Knowledge (Illithids) or Knowledge (Psionics).  To have knowledge of their recent whereabouts would require a Knowledge (Psionics) check.  To recall the exact abilities of the artifacts would require a Psicraft check. *




If no one else will/can try, I'll give it a shot. Modified for both Psicraft and Knowledge (Psionics) is +3 for both.

Greg


----------



## GnomeWorks (Jan 23, 2002)

I will not tell you what you got, Zhure, but I will tell you what you know/remember based on those rolls.

*Psicraft*: You can recall that each of the six gems has control over one of the six primary disciplines of psionics.  You can also recall that each of these gems greatly resemble psionatrices - save that their colors match those of the six species of gem dragon (amethyst, crystal, emerald, sapphire, topaz, ruby).  You have no knowledge of the Annulus' abilities, and you know only what has been revealed to you thus far about the Staff.

*Knowledge (Psionics)*: The whereabouts of the emerald, ruby, and amethyst gems are unknown, having not been seen in the last few hundred years.  They were last in the clutches of the Illithids prior to their fall.  Ruumor holds that the topaz gem is held by one of the members of the Greater Council, at the capital far south of your current locale.  The Annulus is said to have been used in the destruction of the Illithids, and has not been seen since.


----------



## Hand of Vecna (Jan 23, 2002)

Could a Knowledge (Psionics) and/or a Psicraft roll be made for Nathan to see what he knows of the Psionicle/Annulus/Gems/etc.? Or has he not been around long enough to realize what's going on???

(He's got a +6 in both, 5 ranks in each plus a +1 Int bonus)


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Jan 23, 2002)

I'll try the Knowledge (psionics) check, I have 4 ranks and +2 int bonus.


----------



## Dalamar (Jan 23, 2002)

I'll try to remember something of the history of Annulus and the Gems with my Knowledge(Illithids) 3 ranks+3 Int Mod.=+6


----------



## Jarval (Jan 24, 2002)

I'm gonna stand around feeling vagely useless, while everyone else stares at the staff.

Brains ain't really my strength...


----------



## Jarval (Jan 24, 2002)

Oh BTW Dalamar, I've got the stats for your character posted on the old boards saved to my HDD. If you want I can repost them, or e-mail then to you.


----------



## Dalamar (Jan 24, 2002)

Jarval, you are a life saver!!!! 
Just post them for me, they looked a lot better back then in the old times... Put it somewhere and I'll copy it to where it should be.


----------



## Jarval (Jan 24, 2002)

*Glad to help*



			
				Dalamar said:
			
		

> *Jarval, you are a life saver!!!!
> Just post them for me, they looked a lot better back then in the old times... Put it somewhere and I'll copy it to where it should be. *




Glad to help Dalamar.  Here you go...

[Edit: Removed stats]


----------



## GnomeWorks (Jan 24, 2002)

Hand of Vecna said:
			
		

> *Could a Knowledge (Psionics) and/or a Psicraft roll be made for Nathan to see what he knows of the Psionicle/Annulus/Gems/etc.? Or has he not been around long enough to realize what's going on???
> 
> (He's got a +6 in both, 5 ranks in each plus a +1 Int bonus) *




That would be a Psicraft check, Hand.  I'll roll that up for you...

*Psicraft*: You know all that Zhure knows, concerning the gems.  You know more about the Annulus, however.  The Annulus is a psionics-nullifying device, and that is the extent of its power.  It can negate almost any type of psionics, allowing its wielder to manifest several of the anti-psionic powers, as well as generating a constant psionic effect that limits the usage of psionics within its range.  You also know that it is sentient, and has a deep loathing of Illithids.

---



> _Originally posted by Sollir Furryfoot_
> *I'll try the Knowledge (psionics) check, I have 4 ranks and +2 int bonus.*




I'm afraid, Sollir, that as far as this area goes, you have no clue.  All you know about is that these artifacts exist, and are related to psionics.  Beyond that, you know only what has been discussed so far IC.

---



> _Originally posted by Dalamar_
> *I'll try to remember something of the history of Annulus and the Gems with my Knowledge(Illithids) 6 ranks+3 Int Mod.=+9[/qb]*



*

Knowledge (Illithids): The gems, you know, were crafted by the psionic races to store their growing knowledge of psionics, so that even if they were destroyed, their new-found knowledge would remain.  It is known that wielders of these gems have complete control over the discipline the gem is attuned to, and that the more gems accumulated, the more power is granted unto the wielder.  None have ever held all six at once, and the events surrounding such an event are unknown.  The Annulus was used to cancel out and utterly annhiliate the leaders of the Illithid empire, and this set into motion the events that caused the continent to sink.  It has not been seen since, and it has been speculated that it lies somewhere in the ruins beneath tons of rubble, awaiting again to be discovered and used against the vile Illithids.*


----------



## Dalamar (Jan 24, 2002)

> your stats are minus your ectoplasm staff




I still can't envision Syld carrying it, because it's twice as long as he is. 
You can now remove the text, it's in the Rogues.


----------



## Hand of Vecna (Jan 24, 2002)

Thanks for the info, GnomeWorks!

By the by, what's the name of the town ot the south we're headed towards? I'm assuming Nathan would know, since he did approach the party from there....


----------



## Jarval (Jan 24, 2002)

What do you think of Jansson's displays?  I like them, but I think the Material could be better.

*Displays:* 
Auditory (Au): The sound of crackling flames 
Material (Ma): Charcoal dust coats Jansson's face and right hand for a few moments 
Mental (Me): A brief feeling of uncomfortable heat 
Olfactory (Ol): The smell of burning wood 
Visual (Vi): Flames appear to burn under Jansson's skin in a rather unnerving fashion 

Any suggestions?


----------



## Zhure (Jan 24, 2002)

::covers eyes to only look at his own information::


----------



## GnomeWorks (Jan 24, 2002)

Hand of Vecna said:
			
		

> *Thanks for the info, GnomeWorks!*




Yep.



> *By the by, what's the name of the town ot the south we're headed towards? I'm assuming Nathan would know, since he did approach the party from there.... *




The name of the town you are heading for is Garanasseur.  You all know the town fairly well, as it is where you were assigned to your previous location.  You don't know many individual people, but you could find your way around town quickly if pressed.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Jan 24, 2002)

Jarval said:
			
		

> *What do you think of Jansson's displays?  I like them, but I think the Material could be better.
> 
> Displays:
> Auditory (Au): The sound of crackling flames
> ...




I like the theme here.  The material one could use a little work - how about warm ash covering the area momentarily?  That fits into the fire/flame theme here.


----------



## Jarval (Jan 24, 2002)

*Thanks Gnome*



			
				GnomeWorks said:
			
		

> *
> 
> I like the theme here.  The material one could use a little work - how about warm ash covering the area momentarily?  That fits into the fire/flame theme here. *




Good idea.  I'll go and edit my character.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Jan 25, 2002)

I'm afraid I won't be able to post til Saturday afternoon but not Saturday night , I have a debate competition tomorrow afternoon til night, resuming in the morning, in which I have a few hours break before going to a M:tg card tourney with some friends, I'll try to check in friday afternoon though, however unlikely.

(In the case of an attack he'll be forced to use his quarterstaff, if we pass by a village, he'll look for some new daggers, perferably about 10 this time )


----------



## Hand of Vecna (Jan 26, 2002)

Initiative roll for the upcoming battle -- 13 + 2 (Dex) = 15

Nate will draw his _+2 Quarterstaff_ and take a defensive position for the first round.


----------



## Dalamar (Jan 26, 2002)

Initiative 12+2=14


----------



## Jarval (Jan 26, 2002)

Initiative 6 (roll) + 7 (modifier) =13

How far away from us is this lizard-thing?


----------



## Zhure (Jan 26, 2002)

Initiative = 3+ 2 DEX = 5

::sigh::

Either Defensively Manifest _Stomp_ if the creature's not engaged yet, otherwise Defensively Manifest _Vigor_. Combine with a five foot step to disengage and ready morningstar.

Greg


----------



## GnomeWorks (Jan 26, 2002)

*Battle with a Critter*



> *How far away from us is this lizard-thing?*




Not very.  It's been following you for a few minutes, once it detected food - namely, the horses.  It's about five feet away from the group.



> _Originally posted by Sollir Furryfoot:_
> *In the case of an attack he'll be forced to use his quarterstaff*




The round goes like so...
Osius (21)
The Critter (18)
Sahgrim (17)
Nathan (15)
Syld (14)
Jansson (13)
Shardorn [Cleric] (10)

---

Osius manifests _Stomp_ towards the creature.

_Osius sets the DC for the save at 16, and the creature gets only a 13, not enough to save.  It takes 1 point of subdual damage as it falls over._


The creature rises from the snow, and emits an angry scream at Osius.  It watches the party now, waiting for an opening to strike at someone.


Sahgrim runs up to the creature and beats it with his quarterstaff.

_Sahgrim gets a 20, followed by a 15.  15-1 = 14, enough to hit.  Sahgrim inflicts a total of 7 points of damage to the creature._


Nathan pulls out his psionic quarterstaff and waits by the horses, preparing to defend himself from any sudden attack.


Syld raises his rather large (for his size) staff and points it at the creature.  It shoots forth two ectoplasmic blobs, which head towards the lizard.

_The staff gets a 13 and an 11 on its ranged touch attacks, both of which hit.  The missiles inflict 4 points and 1 point of damage, for a total of 5 points.  The staff has 24 charges remaining._


The creature's eyes begin to glaze over, and it falls back down into the snow.  As it does, the flaming colors of the sun dance over it, and the creature fades slowly into a dense, light gray fog, which then proceeds to dissappear from view.

Shardorn, who was about to get down from her mount, stays seated. "That, my friends," she says, "was an ethereal marauder.  They seek sustenance on this plane, and can shift between our plane and theirs at will.  As you can see, however, they are not very dangerous - at least to those who are prepared."

Now that the gray mist is gone, you can see the outline of the body of the beast, as though it had lain there undisturbed for many months.  You can see the remains of a skeleton, and there is no flesh or skin that can be seen.  However, what you do see is the remains of its last meal - bits of flesh and bone, with a few scraps of fur intermixed.  

As you examine the corpse, the sound of great mechanical workings splits through the crisp air.  The sound of a rusting gate opening can be heard, and a voice cries out to you, "Come on!  We're not going to leave the gate open for long, more beasts might enter.  Come!"

---

[Edit - now includes Jansson's and Syld's actions.  Also remembered to include the cleric's initiative.  The non-combat part of this post has also been placed in the IC thread.]


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Jan 26, 2002)

(back) 
Sahgrim will follow up attacking with his quarterstaff.
(Just a question, why are we using the OOC thread for the battle?)


----------



## Jarval (Jan 26, 2002)

_Jansson draws his sword, stepping forwards to attack the creature._ (+6 to hit, 1d6+2 dmg).

"Gods!  What on earth is this thing?"




> Originally posted by GnomeWorks:
> *The round goes like so...
> Osius (21)*




I thought he rolled 5?

Why are we using the OOC thread?  I've cross posted this into the IC thread.


----------



## Zhure (Jan 26, 2002)

::scratches head::

Don't look at me. Maybe I used my psychic powers? Hee hee.
Looks like Gnomeworks added my initiative (5) to the save DC I set?

Greg


----------



## GnomeWorks (Jan 27, 2002)

> *I thought he [Zhure] rolled 5?*




Umm... my bad.  I evidently thought that was his Dex score, so I rolled for him and got a 16, so 21 total.  

Well, I screwed up, so that's your gain.  But don't think that it will happen again... 



> *Why are we using the OOC thread? ... Just a question, why are we using the OOC thread for the battle?*




That's a darn good question... that sounds like a question for Hand, though, b/c he is the one who first posted here.  I found it a little unusual, but I went with it... I suppose he thought it would be a good idea to keep mechanics out of the IC thread?  I don't know.

However, we are a little devided.  Dalamar has posted his action in the IC thread, and everyone else appears to be over here... not too much of a prob, as I can easily go over there and look at it (I always have the OOC, IC, and character threads up in different browsers), but we should decide how we're going to do this once the battle is over.


----------



## Hand of Vecna (Jan 27, 2002)

EEK!  



> That's a darn good question... that sounds like a question for Hand, though, b/c he is the one who first posted here. I found it a little unusual, but I went with it... I suppose he thought it would be a good idea to keep mechanics out of the IC thread? I don't know.




Yes, actually, I _did_ think the whole purpose of the OOC thread was to keep the 'mechanics' out of the actual Psionicle thread. Y'know, post the actual rolls in the OOC thread, but the results in the actual Psionicle thread. But, whatever you guys prefer is fine...


----------



## GnomeWorks (Jan 27, 2002)

Hand of Vecna said:
			
		

> *Yes, actually, I did think the whole purpose of the OOC thread was to keep the 'mechanics' out of the actual Psionicle thread. Y'know, post the actual rolls in the OOC thread, but the results in the actual Psionicle thread. But, whatever you guys prefer is fine... *




Well, what I did in the first battle was write the in-game actions in standard text, then _write the mechanics and such in italics_.  It seemed to work out okay, so that everything was in one place - the IC thread -, but you could still determine which was which.  For example...


```
Osius moves in to strike the insectoid beast, wielding his ichor-stained morningstar in both hands and bringing it down in a mighty swing.

[i]Osius gets a 20, a crit!  He then gets a 10, and +2 is a total of 12, which hits.  He inflicts a total of 10 points of damage to the Thri-Kreen.[/i]
```

I really don't mind what the group decides on, b/c I have all the threads up all the time, but I would think that the way we did it in the battle with the 'Kreens (the way I discussed earlier in this post) would be easiest on everyone, b/c then you all only need to be looking at one thread.


----------



## Hand of Vecna (Jan 27, 2002)

that... actually sounds quite good!


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Jan 27, 2002)

Edit-Ignore previous post, I go for posting mechanics here (but I vote only battles should be done here and do roleplaying in the other thread) and summaries of battle each round in the main thread.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Jan 27, 2002)

Sollir Furryfoot said:
			
		

> *I go for posting mechanics here (but I vote only battles should be done here and do roleplaying in the other thread) and summaries of battle each round in the main thread. *




So... what do you mean by "summary of each round"?  Do you mean having the IC description of each character's action, or did you have something else in mind?


----------



## Jarval (Jan 27, 2002)

Sollir Furryfoot said:
			
		

> *Edit-Ignore previous post, I go for posting mechanics here (but I vote only battles should be done here and do roleplaying in the other thread) and summaries of battle each round in the main thread. *




I'm good with either approach, but I'd rather have the mechanics in the IC thread rather than separating them out.  It just seems kinda messy to have battles going across two threads.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Jan 27, 2002)

> *Osius stares blankly at Shardorn.  "Ok. Magic. Got it."*




Hmm.  

I will not handle this in the IC thread, as that is not where this belongs.  Your characters would all know this information (save that which is specific to the ethereal marauder, but you would understand the general principle behind the idea).

Magic, and psionics, and technology, are all very *different*, very *powerful* forces.  They influence this world more than in any other, because they are greater purposes than good or evil, law or chaos.  They are what make the cosmos go 'round.

The phenomenon of the ethereal is not inherently magical in nature.  The ethereal and the astral are unique in that they make use of all four forces - magic, psionics, technology, and time - and that they are "neutral grounds" for the four.  

Of course, there are other modifications beyond this.  Besides _Magical Beasts_, there are also _Psionic Beasts_.  Ethereal Marauders are normally magical in nature - however, given your location and the nature of how they shift, ethereal marauders are psionic creatures, rather than magical.  There abilities are psionic, and they exude psionic ability.  If the creature were magical, its ethereal shift ability would not work all the time, as the psionic nature of the area would impinge upon magic greatly - it would also be quite resistant to psionics and technology in general (thus, the ectoplasmic missiles from the drilbu probably wouldn't have affected it).

This may not seem like a very important distinction now, but it will become important later on, if you run into creatures that are magical or technological in nature, or even other people who have studied either of those two forces.  

Remember... *magic* - ignores physical law to achieve its ends; *psionics* - finds loopholes in physical law to achieve its ends; *technology* - utilizes physical law to achieve its ends.


----------



## Zhure (Jan 27, 2002)

I understand all that. I was just making it clear Osius isn't terribly bright.

Greg


----------



## GnomeWorks (Jan 27, 2002)

Zhure said:
			
		

> *I understand all that. I was just making it clear Osius isn't terribly bright.*




Okay.  Just checking.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Jan 27, 2002)

*Experience for the Marauder*

Okay, here comes the fun part of the battle - how much EXP everyone received...

Each of the main members of the party receive *159* experience points for the battle with the ethereal marauder.


----------



## Hand of Vecna (Jan 27, 2002)

Hoody-hoo!!!


----------



## Jarval (Jan 27, 2002)

The info about the four forces is very interesting Gnome.  Thanks for that.  It's given me a clearer view of things 

159 XP.  Hmm, not far to go to 4th level


----------



## GnomeWorks (Jan 27, 2002)

I'm glad that it helped out, Jarval.

Sorry about the site, if you tried looking at it.  For some reason, browsers don't like it, even though it looks alright in Composer... looks like I'll have to go back to working on it...


----------



## Jarval (Jan 27, 2002)

GnomeWorks said:
			
		

> *I'm glad that it helped out, Jarval.
> 
> Sorry about the site, if you tried looking at it.  For some reason, browsers don't like it, even though it looks alright in Composer... looks like I'll have to go back to working on it... *




Very helpful, thanks.

I'm pretty good with HTML if need a hand with anything.  My e-mail addy is in my profile.


----------



## Jarval (Jan 30, 2002)

*Jansson's just a bit cross*

Not trying to throw a spanner in the works with Jansson's outburst on the IC thread.  He's just had a bit of a bad day...  He'll come round to the council's idea.  Eventually.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Jan 30, 2002)

*Re: Jansson's just a bit cross*



			
				Jarval said:
			
		

> *Not trying to throw a spanner in the works with Jansson's outburst on the IC thread.  He's just had a bit of a bad day...  He'll come round to the council's idea.  Eventually. *




No problem.  I don't like making characters take one route through a game - the world is alive, and the game should reflect that.  Your character can choose any course that seems right, and I will figure out what happens with that course, regardless of whether it was one I planned for or not.


----------



## Zhure (Jan 30, 2002)

Osius isn't bright enough to ask...

Why haven't the Council figured out the clocktower's technology is probably the source of their weakness? I'd think a power base of psions, especially with access to Hypercognition (Clairsentience AND Psychometabolic disciplines) could figure it out and take steps to eliminate harmful technology.

It would be simple to track down areas of weakness and send in PsyWars or Fighters to eliminate the offending tech. Especially with access to Clerics and the implementation of a state religion or strict technological importation rules. I presume they haven't a strong central government, but it'd fairly simple to do by an independent "do-gooders" group.

Is this completely out of bounds to ask OOC?


----------



## Jarval (Jan 30, 2002)

*Re: Re: Jansson's just a bit cross*



			
				GnomeWorks said:
			
		

> *No problem.  I don't like making characters take one route through a game - the world is alive, and the game should reflect that.  Your character can choose any course that seems right, and I will figure out what happens with that course, regardless of whether it was one I planned for or not. *




Ok.  I'll bare that in mind from now on.

Heh, scouting through 'kreen tunnels sounds like fun   Great stuff so far Gnome.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Jan 30, 2002)

Zhure said:
			
		

> *Osius isn't bright enough to ask...
> 
> Why haven't the Council figured out the clocktower's technology is probably the source of their weakness? I'd think a power base of psions, especially with access to Hypercognition (Clairsentience AND Psychometabolic disciplines) could figure it out and take steps to eliminate harmful technology.
> 
> ...




The clocktower is not the source of technology.  It does radiate technological ability, but it is not enough to majorly mess with psionics.

Yes, they could figure it out -  and they have.  However, it is a risk they are willing to take.  If *The Psionicle* is constructed, then their powers will return fully - and they can wipe out the technological leaders in their area.  

No, it is not out-of-bounds to ask - it will more than likely explain itself to you on the next IC day.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Feb 1, 2002)

Quite a shame, I think we shouldof had a sorceror (one who is natural with magic) and some kindof expert/gnome artificer (FRM) to represent the other forces...ah well, perhaps a backup character!


----------



## GnomeWorks (Feb 1, 2002)

Sollir Furryfoot said:
			
		

> *Quite a shame, I think we shouldof had a sorceror (one who is natural with magic) and some kindof expert/gnome artificer (FRM) to represent the other forces...ah well, perhaps a backup character! *




There's a problem with that, though.  If the other two forces were present in the party, then a few of the clinchers (mainly moral dilemmas) wouldn't be so difficult to get around.  Also, the area you are in is quite hostile to magic and technology - the sparks you noticed upon coming into Garanasseur were from the resistance to the gearing of the gate against the natural psionic affinity of the area, and those gates weren't all that complex.

Not only that, but at the moment, the rules I intend to use for technology IMC are not yet complete.  In a pinch, I could use the custom rules I came up with (all 110 pages of them), but much of it is untested and unbalanced.  There would be quite a bit of required tweaking of the rules in the OOC thread, if someone wanted to create a tech character.


----------



## Jarval (Feb 1, 2002)

Gnome, I've got a few questions:

1) What Prestige Classes are available to us PCs?  If we're using the PrCs from the PsiHB, are we using Bruce Cordell's updated versions?

2) Multiclassing.  Are the favored classes the same as in the PHB?  Are any of the Psionic classes favored classes?  How many problems would multiclassing magic-using and psionic classes bring up?  Is it even possible?  The same goes for technology based classes.

3) Magic.  Magic, we know interferes with psionics and technology.  Does divine magic have the same effect, or is it no-aligned amongst the powers?  Would being a cleric/psion or cleric/wizard give you any problems?

4) Technology.  Would our characters know anything about technology, its effects on the world and so on?

Umm, those questions have covered more ground than I thought they would when I started typing


----------



## GnomeWorks (Feb 1, 2002)

Jarval said:
			
		

> *1) What Prestige Classes are available to us PCs?  If we're using the PrCs from the PsiHB, are we using Bruce Cordell's updated versions?*




The updated versions of the PsiHB PrC's are available, as well as the one on WotC's site.  The PrC's in the DMG are also available.  As far as other stuff goes... if something from another source interests you, say so and tell me where you got it (exact info would be nice), so I can check it out and tell you whether it's okay or not (which it most likely will be).  The only things I don't allow PrC's from is campaign-specific stuff (ie, FRCS - but the general PrC's from the OA I'd be fine with, if you found yourself in an oriental culture and gained a level).



> *2) Multiclassing.  Are the favored classes the same as in the PHB?  Are any of the Psionic classes favored classes?  How many problems would multiclassing magic-using and psionic classes bring up?  Is it even possible?  The same goes for technology based classes.*




The favored classes are the same as in the PH.  Psion is favored by blues and githyanki, psychic warrior isn't favored by anybody.

Mutliclassing through the force boundaries is possible, yes.  However, using these abilities becomes very difficult.  As you know, each of the force-related classes has resistance to the two other types (in the case of psionics, to magic and technology).  Thus, if a psion2 multiclasses into wizard, he has SR7, PR6.  In order to manifest, he must overcome his own power resistance.

Also, resistances to a force stack.  If you are a psion2/wizard1, then you have PR6 (wiz1), SR7 (psi2), and TR8 [tech resistance] (wiz1 + psi2).



> *3) Magic.  Magic, we know interferes with psionics and technology.  Does divine magic have the same effect, or is it no-aligned amongst the powers?  Would being a cleric/psion or cleric/wizard give you any problems?*




Divine magic is above and beyond the force boundaries.  Thus, divine spells can work together peacefully with arcane spells, psionic powers, or technological devices.  Being a mutliclass cleric/psion or cleric/wizard would not present any problems.



> *4) Technology.  Would our characters know anything about technology, its effects on the world and so on?*




Based on your histories, that would be a general "no".  Magic is pretty rare in the area, as is technology - the place you are in is under quite unique circumstances.  You would know, however, some basic knowledge - that technology interferes with magic and psionics, and that technology is the most reliable of the three forces, although the hardest to get results out of.

You are familiar, of course, with basic technological principles - just like you are slightly familiar with the idealogies of magic.  You know how it achieves its ends, you are aware of the very basics behind it.  But that's about the extent of it, unless you take a Knowledge (magic) or Knowledge (technology) skill when you gain a level.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Feb 6, 2002)

Okay, you'll need some information before we get all gung-ho on this 'gun' thing.

First, visit www.sleepingimperium.rpghost.com, and look under the "downloads" section for some generic d20 firearms rules.  Download those.  Read through them.  They'll be your best friend, when dealing with guns IMC.  

I would attach it, but it's a PDF and it doesn't look like I can attach that... hopefully, though, you'll be able to find the correct file.

The stats for the gun will be posted here once Tristam gives it to you.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Feb 7, 2002)

You might also want to take a look at the Dragon Annual GnomeWorks, it has a few firearms, which take 3 full actions to reload and it has a feat which, each time taken, reduces this by full action.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Feb 8, 2002)

Which annual would that be?

Unfortunately, I don't get out often to my FLGS to purchase Dragons - when I do go, I generally spend my cash on books rather than mags.  Part of the problem with not having a lot of free money. 

Hopefully, though, these rules will suffice.  Any and all the weapons you will be encountering will be muzzle-loaders, so you can only get one shot off every two rounds or so, at best.  That balances out its power slightly (the weapon itself deals 1d12+4 for each barrel, 2d12+8 if you fire both at the same time), and it should work fine.  You won't have the weapon long, anyway (if you follow Tristam's instructions), and should only need to use it a few times, at most - he's not giving you much gunpowder, or a lot of ammunition, so you'll have to limit your shots.

And if you're worried that guns will start to overtake the game, do not panic.  Only this one will be present - and then not for very long -, and you will not encounter more unless you have more dealings with the Coldlands Territory (not likely, as far as I've planned the campaign).


----------



## Jarval (Feb 8, 2002)

A few questions regarding the gun:

1) Before I get too enthusiastic, can Jansson use it, or is he too small to carry it properly?

2) Could you post the full stat block for the gun, or would you rather keep that behind your DM's screen? 

3) Are any of us proficient with a gun?  If not, how much of a non-proficiency penalty will the user suffer?


----------



## GnomeWorks (Feb 9, 2002)

Okay, here the stats for the weapon.

*Type*: Firearm - Large
*Cost*: n/a

_Firing One Barrel_
*Accuracy*: +0
*Damage*: 1d12+4 
*Critical*: 18-20/x2
*Range Increment*: 300'
*Penetration*: 4
*Recoil*: 3
*Rate of Fire*: SF
*Ammunition*: (1/barrel, bullet, .7in)
*Weight*: 20 lbs.

_Firing Both Barrels_
*Accuracy*: -2
*Damage*: 2d12+8 
*Critical*: 18-20/x2
*Range Increment*: 200'
*Penetration*: 4
*Recoil*: 6

_All other information is as for firing just one barrel._

If you read through the d20 Firearms Guide found on Sleeping Imperium's site, then you will be able to identify these terms and whgt they mean.  If you have not read through it, it would be recommended that you do so.

None of you is proficient with a gun.  Of course, it is not very difficult to use them, they are just heavy, so they incur only a -2 nonproficiency penalty, rather than -4.  Of course, it takes longer to load the weapon, so reloading may take two full actions rather than one.

Jansson could use the weapon, although it would be quite unwieldly (and he would require a stand to put the weapon on, which Tristam may be able to supply you with).  I think that if you wanted to use it without a stand, I would give you the full -4 penalty, rather than -2.


----------



## Jarval (Feb 9, 2002)

Eh, it's probably better if Nathan has it then.  It sounds a bit unwieldy for Jansson.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Feb 9, 2002)

BTW, Zhure - that "weal" was meant to be interpreted as "weal for using the weapon", not as an affirmation of your thoughts about it.

Going back over it, I thought that it may have been a bit confusing.  Sorry about that.


----------



## Zhure (Feb 10, 2002)

I knew that; didn't even cross my mind otherwise.

Osius is a bit of a Luddite at heart, I fear. Especially when presented with subtle evidence of the deliterious effects of the clocktower and gate mechanisms.

Greg


----------



## GnomeWorks (Feb 12, 2002)

Because of the small size of the group - and the threat before you - another person has joined the group.  That makes for six total members, and I think that that rounds it out (as in, no more.  All spots are filled).  I think you'll find the extra firepower a must down in the tunnels if you run into trouble, though.

dkoz has joined the group.  He is playing a sorcerer, which adds another force to the group (leaving only one out, technology).


----------



## Zhure (Feb 12, 2002)

welcome aboard, dkoz.

Greg


----------



## Dalamar (Feb 12, 2002)

NIce to have more people here. Welcome.


----------



## Jarval (Feb 12, 2002)

A big hello to dkoz!  Good to have a magic-user on board


----------



## dkoz (Feb 12, 2002)

*Hi all*

It is good to be here!  From what I have seen of the game so far I am sure I will fit in just fine.  Now I am off to the ingame tread to introduce Desimus.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Feb 12, 2002)

*Something To Remember For Next Level*

I'm sorry if no one was aware of this, but it should be brought up now before you gain levels.

As is obvious by now, each force is seperate.  Thus, the _Psionics Are Different_ option is being used from the PsiHB - all of it.

That means that there are essentially four new spells, powers, or devices for each force.

*Magic*
*2nd Level* - _Detect Psionics_, _Detect Technology_
*5th Level* - _Dispel Psionics_, _Dispel Technology_

*Psionics*
*2nd Level* - _Detect Magic_, _Detect Technology_
*5th Level* - _Negate Magic_, _Negate Technology_

Spells/powers listed in the PsiHB are as per the PsiHB.  Technology-related spells/powers are identical to their magic or psionic counterparts for that force (thus, negate technology for psionics is the same as negate magic for psionics), save that they relate to technology.

Sorry if this messes up anyone's power (or spell) projections.


----------



## Jarval (Feb 13, 2002)

Don't worry Gnome!  I doubt there's going to be a problem.

Hmm, for the most part they don't affect what powers Jansson will take, though _Detect Technology_ sounds rather handy 

How does _Negate Technology_ work?  Jansson would never take it (he's rather fond of tech, truth be told), but it's a very interesting idea for a power.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Feb 13, 2002)

The _Negate Technology_ power works the same way as _Negate Magic_ does, mechanics wise, with the obvious difference (affecting tech rather than magic).  

To sum it up: the physical laws within the area of the power are inverted - and thus, technology cannot operate, because it is based off of physical law.  Psionics still work normally, b/c they work through loopholes in physical laws.  Magic operates "outside the box", and so just ignores natural laws anyway, so this has no effect on magic.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Feb 13, 2002)

A welcome from me as well Dkoz!


----------



## Zhure (Feb 13, 2002)

What level are those power stones created at? Makes a difference for duration, primarily.

Greg


----------



## GnomeWorks (Feb 13, 2002)

> *What level are those [darkvision] power stones created at?*




Tenth (10th).


----------



## Jarval (Feb 13, 2002)

Since Syld's got natural darkvision we're going to have a spare power stone.  Could be useful.

Have stats for Desimus been posted?  I was wondering what spells he's got available.  Or is this deliberate, as we don't know much about him yet?


----------



## Hand of Vecna (Feb 13, 2002)

Welcome aboard, dkoz!


----------



## dkoz (Feb 14, 2002)

I haven't posted Desimus's stats because I thought it might be nice to have a little mystery. 

Hints: He's not spectacular (especially in HP...d4 hit dice is tough on the body), but I think he will be useful to have around.  
He doesn't have magic missile. He just isn't that kind of guy.

If any of you really think not knowing information like his spells, skills, or abilities is detrimental to the flow of the game let me know and I will post them.  If you are just curious about his magical abilities you could ask him in game and I am sure he would be willing to answer any questions. 

Oh, one more thing.  It seems everyone is going to have darkvision in the tunnels except Desimus. So, he will still have to carry a torch. At least in 3E light doesn't affect DV anymore.

Edit: Added last paragraph.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Feb 14, 2002)

Hmm...

I could justify this either way, but I'm going to leave it in the hands of the players.

I already have Desimus' stats, so I am aware of what he has and is capable of.

However, dkoz - I think that posting your combat abilities, at least, is a must.  The party should know what you are capable of in combat, and how much you can handle.  Otherwise, they'll have to guess about your abilities, which might not be a good thing.  Just a thought, that all of you should probably take into consideration.


----------



## Jarval (Feb 14, 2002)

I don't mind if you keep Desimus's stats a secret.  Makes things a bit more realistic in a way, as we've only just met him.  But I think Gnome has a point about the combat stats.  We need to know if and when to yell "Cleric" 

Oh, and the Darkvision power has a range of Touch, so one of us psionic types can manifest it on you if you want.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Feb 14, 2002)

As long as we don't roll low on Desimus' PR check, which shouldn't be that hard comapred to the caster level of the stones.


----------



## dkoz (Feb 14, 2002)

Sorry, didn't know there was a separate thread for PC stats.

Edit: Moved stats to Rogues Gallery


----------



## GnomeWorks (Feb 14, 2002)

All who were contacting the powerstones (Osius, Jansson, Nathan, Sahgrim) - it takes each of you around five minutes to contact the stones and ensure that you don't mess up and suffer any consequences.

[edit - includes Sahgrim now]


----------



## GnomeWorks (Feb 15, 2002)

That is quite alright, dkoz.  Thanks for moving it.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Feb 15, 2002)

I've finally decided that my secondary discipline will be Psychometabolism, to round out my stats, if its ok with Gnomeworks and the rest of the group, I'd like to change Sense Link to Lesser Body Adjustment, since I haven't used Sense Link yet, is that ok?


----------



## GnomeWorks (Feb 15, 2002)

While I dislike such an idea, seeing as how you have not used it prior to now, I don't think that I really have a problem with it.  But I will not allow you to do this again.  

And, it has to be okay with the rest of the group.


----------



## Zhure (Feb 15, 2002)

I certainly don't see a problem with it, especially as it's an unused ability. From the POV of the PCs and the world, nothing's changed.

Greg


----------



## Dalamar (Feb 15, 2002)

No problem.


----------



## dkoz (Feb 15, 2002)

Gnomeworks will be taking over Desimus until Monday night. I am going out of town for the weekend.  I'll be back then.  Have fun!

dkoz


----------



## Jarval (Feb 15, 2002)

I've got no problem with you taking LBA instead of Sense Link.  Saves the healing spells for me! 



			
				dkoz said:
			
		

> *Gnomeworks will be taking over Desimus until Monday night. I am going out of town for the weekend.  I'll be back then.  Have fun! *




See you Monday then.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Feb 16, 2002)

Well if no one else minds, i'll change my stats in the rogues gallery.


----------



## Zhure (Feb 18, 2002)

Even though I have these pages bookmarked, it's probably a good idea to keep bumping them once a month or so, otherwise they'll fall off the boards automatically. In case I forget, somebody else please try to remember. )

I'm referring to the Part 2 and character folders in specific. The OOC and Part 3 should hold up fine on their own.

Greg


----------



## Zhure (Feb 18, 2002)

Folugub? Maybe we can get it to eat part of the psionicle artifact and end the danger.... 

Nah, that'd never work.


----------



## Jarval (Feb 18, 2002)

Zhure said:
			
		

> *Folugub? Maybe we can get it to eat part of the psionicle artifact and end the danger....
> 
> Nah, that'd never work. *




Probably not.  Artifacts have this nasty "need to be cast into the fires of Mount Doom" quality about them


----------



## Zhure (Feb 18, 2002)

Maybe a Folugub is as rare as Mt Doom.


----------



## dkoz (Feb 19, 2002)

I'm back. Had a great time skiing and it looks like the fun just started in the tunnels!

dkoz


----------



## GnomeWorks (Feb 19, 2002)

Indeed, dkoz - good to have you back.  But you missed the part where you had to get _in_ the tunnel - that was entertaining.

BTW, Zhure, Jarval - I'm sorry, but folugub aren't as rare as Mt. Doom was in LotR.


----------



## Zhure (Feb 20, 2002)

The fight with the Ethereal Marauder at the city gate was *159xp.*

Greg


----------



## Jarval (Feb 20, 2002)

Thanks for that Zhure.  Working backwards, I think that the XPs are as follows...

*The XP totals for everyone are:*

Jansson, Osius, Sahgrim and Syld: 5608 XP

Nathan: 294 XP

Desimus: 135 XP

So the fight at the village must have earnt us 5314 each!  (That said, I think Thri-Kreen have a pretty high CR.)


----------



## dkoz (Feb 20, 2002)

Everyone should remember to add those values to your starting level.  For instance Desimus started at 3rd level, so he had 3000 XP when he joined the party.  His XP after the folugub is now 3135. 

dkoz


----------



## GnomeWorks (Feb 21, 2002)

By my book - which I found just a little while ago - the original four members of the party, being *Syld, Osius, Jansson,* and *Sahgrim*, all received *2314 XP* for the battle with the Thri-Kreen (4 'Kreen, CR5[-1 b/c they were easier on you], and 14 levels in the party total: Syld-3, Osius-3, Jansson-3, Sahgrim-3, Shardorn-2).  All XP that has been awarded since then has been given to you on these boards, somewhere in the OOC or IC threads.

Osius, I have no clue how your math got you at 5314 for the battle at the village - what did you do?  I'm not trying to be a jerk, I'm just trying to figure out how much XP you should have, and my math doesn't get 5608 XP.


----------



## Zhure (Feb 21, 2002)

GnomeWorks said:
			
		

> *By my book - which I found just a little while ago - the original four members of the party, being Syld, Osius, Jansson, and Sahgrim, all received 2314 XP for the battle with the Thri-Kreen (4 'Kreen, CR5[-1 b/c they were easier on you], and 14 levels in the party total: Syld-3, Osius-3, Jansson-3, Sahgrim-3, Shardorn-2).  All XP that has been awarded since then has been given to you on these boards, somewhere in the OOC or IC threads.
> 
> Osius, I have no clue how your math got you at 5314 for the battle at the village - what did you do?  I'm not trying to be a jerk, I'm just trying to figure out how much XP you should have, and my math doesn't get 5608 XP. *




No problem. Let me recheck it.

3,000 - 3rd level start
+2,314 - fight at the village against the 'kreen
+159 - fight at the gate
+135 - fight in the tunnels.
= 5,608

... that's how I arrived at it. 

If you meant that directed at Jarval, the 5314 is the 3000 base for the third level characters plus the 2314 at village.

Greg


----------



## Jarval (Feb 21, 2002)

*Oops!  Bad math on my part...*



			
				Zhure said:
			
		

> *If you meant that directed at Jarval, the 5314 is the 3000 base for the third level characters plus the 2314 at village.
> 
> Greg *




Yup, I just forgot to subtract the 3000 my total for the fight at the village 


So Nathan should have 3294 XP (total, including those for being 3rd level).

And Desimus should have 3135 XP (again total).

Sorry about the error, I hope this clears everything up.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Feb 21, 2002)

I wasn't adding in the 3000 for starting out, and you two were.  

It's alright, we've got it figured out now.  Everyone has this written down, now?  Let's hope that this problem doesn't repeat itself later on.


----------



## Zhure (Feb 22, 2002)

No problem at all. I was concerned I'd made some horrid error. <phew>

Greg


----------



## dkoz (Mar 6, 2002)

Once again I have to leave for a couple of days. My work is sending me to sea tomorrow and I will hopefully (weather permitting) be back late Sunday or early Monday.  Gnomeworks will be running Desimus until I return.

dkoz


----------



## Zhure (Mar 7, 2002)

I was a bit confused and thought it'd be better to resolve OOC.



			
				GnomeWorks said:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## GnomeWorks (Mar 8, 2002)

Osius, you are correct.  Again, I have made an error in combat, and I am sorry about it. 

I also thank you for that link you provided in the IC thread.  Until I find my PsiHB (and my PH, which I have also apparently misplaced), I will need to look at that.  Fortunately, there is a lot of information out there, so we shouldn't run into too many problems.

Osius, this problem will be corrected.  I apologize for the mistake.


----------



## Zhure (Mar 8, 2002)

No problem at all. 


Off to work, be back in ten plus hours.
Greg


----------



## GnomeWorks (Mar 9, 2002)

Zhure, that 5 damage you took from the Thri-Kreen when manifesting defensively last round were incorrectly placed.  You were correct, in that you didn't suffer from an AoO, so you took only 1 point of damage last turn, rather than 6.  You took 8 points this turn, and were healed for 6.  That's a total of three points so far.


----------



## Zhure (Mar 9, 2002)

I don't believe temporary hit points can be healed by the baseline rules. 

Greg

_ *Glossary* "TEMPORARY HIT POINTS: Hit points gained for a limited time through certain spells (such as aid) and magical effects. Unlike effective hit point increases, temporary hit points are “extras” that do not count against the character’s current hit points when the effect that granted them ends. That is, when temporary hit points expire, the recipient’s current hit points drop back to what they were before the “extra” points were added. (If damage has already reduced the recipient’s current hit points below what they were when the temporary hit points were gained, the character’s current hit points remain the same when the effect ends.) For example, a cleric casts aid on a fighter, adding 6 temporary hit points to the figher’s current hit points (26) for a total of 32. While the spell is still in effect, 3 points of damage from an arrow drop the fighter’s hit points to 29. When the aid spell ends, the fighter’s current hit points drop back down to 26, as though no damage had occurred at all. Note that when temporary hit points are lost, they cannot be  restored as real hit points can be, even by magic._


----------



## GnomeWorks (Mar 9, 2002)

Hmm... alright.  I'll see what's going on, then.  You've taken quite a bit of damage, so I think that you're probably at your normal max, or less.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Mar 9, 2002)

Let's go through this very slowly, Osius.

*Begin 1st Round - 23/23*
'Kreen Attacks for 12 points - 11/23
Shardorn Heals for 6 points - 17/23
Manifest _Vigor_ - 26/32
*End 1st Round - 26/32*

*Begin 2nd Round - 26/32*
'Kreen Attacks for 8 points - 18/24
Shardorn Heals for 6 points - 24/24
*End 2nd Round - 24/24*

Is this correct?  You took 8 damage, so 8 was subtracted from both your current hit points, and your max hit points with the temps.  Thus, you had a max total of 24, rather than 23.  You were healed, and this last temp hit point was healed because you had not taken 9 points since you used _Vigor_.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Mar 9, 2002)

Dalamar - as for the 'Kreen, yes, it technically attacked twice.

The bite and the 4 claws are one attack, according to the PsiHB Web Enhancement...



> *4 claws +6 melee and bit +4 melee; or gythka +4/+4 melee; or 2 chatchka +6 ranged*




Thus, the Thri-Kreen attacked Osius with both all four claws and it's jaw.  It then used an AoO against Sahgrim (who was next to it to hit it) with a chatchka.  I reduced the attack to one chatchka because it was an AoO, as it seemed more appropriate.


----------



## Dalamar (Mar 9, 2002)

*OoC:*I didn't remember the AoO *slaps himself to forehead* And yes, it could only attack once with an AoO because you must use full-attack action for more than one attack. Problem solved.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Mar 9, 2002)

*About More People...*

I didn't really ask you - the group - about this topic.  I mainly got the idea stuck in my head that you were happy with the current size, and that adding more would mess up the group.

About having more people in the group.  I think it's your call.  When it comes down to it, if PC can run a game with all the iconics involved, I think that we can handle a group slightly larger than what it is.  Mainly because it's a PbP, rather than a live game.

So, I leave the idea up to you.  Do you want more people in, or not?  

This question mainly popped up because it seems several are out here on the boards, looking to start new games or asking about openings.  I'll leave the idea to you, though - more people probably won't start to be a burden until we get into the early teens.


----------



## Jarval (Mar 9, 2002)

_Shrugs._

Not bothered either way really.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Mar 10, 2002)

I think we're kindof fine as we are, perhaps needing a techno-person, however, there are several new play by post games coming (In search for heroes as an example) so I don't think those people have to wait that long to get a spot in.


----------



## Dalamar (Mar 10, 2002)

I think the Messageboard play is just getting hot, it'll go over.

But I wouldn't refuse another (maybe two) players outright. It _would_ be fun to have some real muscle. But I'm fine with just the guys we have now.


----------



## Zhure (Mar 10, 2002)

Extra people? It's completely up to you, Gnome.

Greg


----------



## Zhure (Mar 10, 2002)

GnomeWorks said:
			
		

> *Let's go through this very slowly, Osius.
> 
> Begin 1st Round - 23/23
> 'Kreen Attacks for 12 points - 11/23
> ...




Now I'm confused, LOL.

Redoing it without looking at your example (to keep myself honest), here's what I came up with:

Round 1: 
"The 'Kreen gets 10, 24, 18, and 25. Three of the four claws hit Osius. They inflict 4, 3, and 3 points of damage, for a total of 12 damage to Osius."

This puts Osius down from 23 to 11.

Then, "Shardorn uses Cure Light Wounds upon Osius, healing him of 6 points of damage."

This makes him go to 17 out of 23.

Then, Osius manifests Vigor (+9 hit points).
17/23; +9 temp. Or 26/32

Round 2:
"The 'Kreen gets a 17, 8, 17, and 16 for the claw attacks. Three of these attacks hit. It's bite attack gets an 18, and this also hits. Osius takes 3, 3, and 2 points of damage, for a total of 8 points of damage to Osius"

This all comes off the Vigor, so Osius is at 17/23; +1 temp. Or 18/24.

Then, still in Round 2, "Shardorn heals Osius with a Cure Light Wounds. She manages to heal Osius for 6 points of damage."

Now Osius's base hit points is healed, since temporary hit points can't be healed. Thus he becomes 23/23 on his base hit points; +1 temp. Or 24/24.


This meshes with what I had listed for my last posting, and it meshes with what you have. We're just writing it differently, to say the same thing. I'm breaking it down into regular and temporary points.



Greg


----------



## Zhure (Mar 10, 2002)

Sollir Furryfoot said:
			
		

> *Sahgrim sends a telepathic message to his friends, <<Don't worry, I'll get it, Osius is much better at fighting>>
> *




LMAO! Osius is a crapola fighter. He's a psion who _thinks_ he's a fighter.

Greg


----------



## GnomeWorks (Mar 10, 2002)

Okay.  Thanks, Zhure.  We have now figured out the mystery of your hit points, and I don't think I'll forget again how temporary hp's work.


----------



## Zhure (Mar 10, 2002)

Egads! I hope that didn't come across as being pedantic or lecturing. I was honestly confused and trying to reconstruct the whole thing more for my benefit than yours.

Turns out we were both right. 

Greg


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Mar 10, 2002)

Well Zhure, Sahgrim has something around a -1 to +1 in fighting with his quarterstaff, Osius does much better than him in close up melee.


----------



## Zhure (Mar 10, 2002)

Wait'll I add my new BAB and boost my STR, that'll change my regular combat bonus to +5 with the morningstar, for 1d8+4.

::runs around like he's dangerous::


----------



## dkoz (Mar 11, 2002)

Well...I am back from the high seas and ready to continue.


----------



## Jarval (Mar 11, 2002)

Gnome, how much shot did Tristam give me for the gun?  And is it currently loaded?


[EDIT: Look at that.  Post 200   I know, I know, little things...


----------



## GnomeWorks (Mar 12, 2002)

Tristam gave you 28 ounces of gunpowder.  Two ounces are required to fire a barrel.  There are two barrels.  You also have fourteen metal shots.


----------



## Hand of Vecna (Mar 18, 2002)

Sorry I've not been on lately, but I went home Thursday fro Spring Break, and didn't find out 'till I got home that none of the computers at home worked, and thus I was Net-less for 4 whole days


----------



## GnomeWorks (Mar 18, 2002)

Quite all right, Hand.  You're back with us now, and I don't expect everyone to be able to post all the time.

Check the IC thread to see what you've missed.


----------



## Zhure (Mar 19, 2002)

Dalamar said:
			
		

> *"Jansson, get over here! You can use my dorje of lesser body adjustment. The cleric's wand should be reserved for more severe situation."
> 
> Syld takes the dorje out of his beltpouch so Jansson can take it and then fires at the standing orc with his crossbow. *




Jansson's a PsyWar; he has to use Use Psionic Device since it isn't on his class list. 

I mention this OOC, because Osius wouldn't be aware of the distinction.

Greg


----------



## Zhure (Mar 19, 2002)

GnomeWorks said:
			
		

> *Initiatives
> Jansson - 23
> Orc 1 - 20
> Nathan - 19
> ...




It won't change anything since he missed anyway, but Osius is unarmed at initiative 20, so can't take the AoO.

Greg


----------



## GnomeWorks (Mar 30, 2002)

*bump*


----------



## Jarval (Apr 4, 2002)

Bump


----------



## Dalamar (Apr 10, 2002)

Group, I won't be able to post untill next wednesday at all, because my exam week starts tomorrow and I need to prepare.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Apr 10, 2002)

Sorry to see you go for awhile, Dalamar.   Good luck on your tests.


----------



## Jarval (Apr 13, 2002)

Gnome, a couple of questions:

1) How many XP did we get for the fight with the last two 'Kreen?

2) Jansson's got enough XP to take him up to 4th level.  I've forgotten how you wanted us to handle leveling up. 



			
				Dalamar said:
			
		

> *Group, I won't be able to post untill next wednesday at all, because my exam week starts tomorrow and I need to prepare. *




Best of luck.  Hope you do well


----------



## Jarval (Apr 17, 2002)

Bump


----------



## GnomeWorks (Apr 17, 2002)

1) For experience, I believe that everyone gets *90 XP* for each level they have.  

2) If you have enough XP for the next level, you count as the next level for gaining experience.  You gain hit points and power points appropriate to your new level.  Everything else stays the same until you have 12 hours of rest.


----------



## Jarval (Apr 24, 2002)

OK, that gives Jansson 28 hp and 5 PP.  Does his manifester level also go up?


----------



## GnomeWorks (Apr 25, 2002)

Hmm... no.  You haven't managed to gain new powers either, so you can't re-examine your current powers and learn more about them from your newfound experiences (increase your manifester level).


----------



## Jarval (Apr 25, 2002)

GnomeWorks said:
			
		

> *Hmm... no.  You haven't managed to gain new powers either, so you can't re-examine your current powers and learn more about them from your newfound experiences (increase your manifester level). *




OK, seems fair enough 

The extra hit points I've just gained might well be a help in the near future by the looks of things...


----------



## GnomeWorks (Apr 25, 2002)

Good to see you back, Sollir.  Sorry about not waiting for you in the first round, but I had already delayed several days, and I didn't want to wait longer.  

I apologize.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Apr 25, 2002)

Not your fault, its mine really.  My family came over for about a week so I was a bit pre-occupied and really didn't have that much time to post everywhere.  I'm back now though


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Apr 28, 2002)

*Bump*

So what do the rest of you think of this situation we're in?  I'm inclined to let one of duel Jiralai, he's shown only a few spells he can cast by himself that he doesn't require his staff for-like arcane lock, meaning he's at least level 3, I'm inclined to think he's 5+.  I know for sure Sahgrim shouldn't be the one fighting him (Decent AC and his powers aren't best for combat), but perhaps a more fighter-inclined character could do better with readied actions and the like.


----------



## Hand of Vecna (Apr 28, 2002)

pinning/grappling Jirlai would be a good thing, and if we could get his staff away, that'd be good, to...


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Apr 28, 2002)

On the gun+invisible man part part:

That wouldn't work since anything picked up after being invisible stays visible...


----------



## Jarval (Apr 29, 2002)

Sollir Furryfoot said:
			
		

> *That wouldn't work since anything picked up after being invisible stays visible... *




IIRC, he could wrap the gun in his cloak or some other article of his clothing and it would then (effectively) be invisible.

But we need to get the staff off Jirlai first.  I say that Jansson should challenge him (after as much buffing as we can manage), thus depriving his of his staff.  Then Nathan shoots him, and if he's still standing grapples him.  Hopefully this should finish him off in pretty short order.

What do you all think of this plan?


----------



## Dalamar (Apr 29, 2002)

I could let loose one of my astral constructs if we are to fight unfair.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Apr 29, 2002)

Hey, I have a great idea!  Osius maybe fights him and tries to grapple him, while Nathan (I think that's who's invisible) steals his staff and hands it to Desimus, who uses it on Jirlai-this would be pretty hard, but possible...


----------



## Creamsteak (Apr 29, 2002)

Not related: But is this near the end of this adventure? I can't wait to join in.

Off Topic: Gnomeworks, Sollir, respond to my post in the IR, page 10.


----------



## Zhure (Apr 29, 2002)

If we all jump him in a sneak attack (sorry, all you lawful types), or even if it comes down to one person fighting him, I'll undertake the duty. I do believe Jansson is the better warrior, though.

Greg


----------



## Jarval (Apr 29, 2002)

Zhure said:
			
		

> *If we all jump him in a sneak attack (sorry, all you lawful types*




 I was the lawful type who suggested it


----------



## dkoz (Apr 29, 2002)

We should see how the one on one fight goes, but if he tries to cheat in some way then we should all do what we can to neutralize him as soon as we can.  Getting the staff to Desimus would be a good idea as long as he can figure out how to use it.


----------



## Jarval (Apr 29, 2002)

dkoz said:
			
		

> *We should see how the one on one fight goes, but if he tries to cheat in some way then we should all do what we can to neutralize him as soon as we can.  Getting the staff to Desimus would be a good idea as long as he can figure out how to use it. *




Good idea.  I doubt Desimus will have much luck with the staff, as it's going to be command word activated.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Apr 30, 2002)

creamsteak said:
			
		

> *Not related: But is this near the end of this adventure? I can't wait to join in.*




Actually, I had planted the humanoids there in case any of those who had wanted to join and signed up in the Psionicle thread still wanted to hop in and join us.

If you still want to join in, then please, do so... the workers are all near the earth elementals, but aren't being paid any attention... one or two of the humanoids could easily get over to where the group is now and offer their help, if you are still interested in joining, go ahead and post in the IC thread...

BTW - Sorry it took so long...


----------



## Creamsteak (Apr 30, 2002)

Gnomeworks,

I posted to the Psionicle as Animus Abdicerer. I kind of narated my characters general background. I would give you a full background, but I havn't written one. I ad libbed it... I think I made an OK description for a start.

By the way, who can hear telepathic conversations at all times? I can't communicate telepathically, so I sort of need a translater when I need to use words.

I will Move Silently up to (is it Jirlai that is the enemy?) and tumble (+10 skin +2 dex) up to him and attempt to disarm him. I suffer one attack of opportunity, but I think this is what you guys are aiming for, right?


----------



## Jarval (Apr 30, 2002)

creamsteak, interesting character you've got there.  I don't think anyone in our party can read thoughts, so there might be a communications problem.  If Gnome is OK with the idea, maybe you could have some kind of projective telepathy?

I'd suggest against trying to disarm Jirlai as Jansson is about to duel him, and one of the conditions is that he relinqueshies the staff for the duration of the fight.


----------



## GnomeWorks (May 1, 2002)

creamsteak said:
			
		

> *Gnomeworks,
> 
> I posted to the Psionicle as Animus Abdicerer. I kind of narated my characters general background. I would give you a full background, but I havn't written one. I ad libbed it... I think I made an OK description for a start.*




Yes, you did well for your first post.  You can give me your full background whenever you have it - what you've gotten so far is pretty good.



> *By the way, who can hear telepathic conversations at all times? I can't communicate telepathically, so I sort of need a translater when I need to use words.*




I believe that one of the characters can use telepathy for free, as it is a class ability of a telepath.  Who that is, escapes my mind at present...



> *I will Move Silently up to (is it Jirlai that is the enemy?) and tumble (+10 skin +2 dex) up to him and attempt to disarm him. I suffer one attack of opportunity, but I think this is what you guys are aiming for, right? *




You can do that, although you aren't sure what's going on.  The miners were all far back in the cave, and you couldn't make out what was going on before.  You know that Jirlai is giving them one heck of a choice, and that interference from anyone else means that he will kill them all.  As for knowing if he is an enemy - there is no telling at the moment who is the enemy and who is not, as you haven't seen enough of their actions to make a good decision on that.  I'll let you do that if you want, based on a few assumptions (ie, Jirlai is killing Jansson...), although I wouldn't recommend it.  

But hey, it's your character.  You choose the path you take - I tell you what happens when you take that path.  There is no railroading here.  You can do what you want, and the world and those around you will react accordingly.  Your character is free to do as he will, and I place no restrictions on that - none.


----------



## Animus Abdicerer (May 4, 2002)

What the hell did I just do?

Did I hurt anyones intentions just then? I don't know if what I did was helpful or not... and I bet it seemed a bit... off.

Someone tell me a little more about who Jirlai is... my character doesn't know, and OOC I only read the last two threads briefly.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (May 4, 2002)

No hurting of intentions here, my character, Sahgrim can speak telepathically (RPG Cosmos variant of the telepath class)

-Edit-To follow or not to follow, I think it would be best to continue on our path


----------



## GnomeWorks (May 4, 2002)

Animus Abdicerer said:
			
		

> *Someone tell me a little more about who Jirlai is... my character doesn't know, and OOC I only read the last two threads briefly. *




In that case, you have the same information available that everyone else has.  Jirlai just showed up recently - in fact, the encounter in the cave was the group's first meeting with him personally.


----------



## Jarval (May 4, 2002)

Animus Abdicerer said:
			
		

> *What the hell did I just do?
> 
> Did I hurt anyones intentions just then? I don't know if what I did was helpful or not... and I bet it seemed a bit... off.*




You just saved my bacon, thats what you just did   Since my intention is to keep Jansson alive, you helped quite a lot...

Can Animus write?  If so, that could get around some of the communication problems.

Gnome, do we get any XP for the fight with Jirlai?  Since I didn't take him down, I'm not sure what the situation is.  (Sorry if I seem a bit focused on XP at times, I'll stop if I'm being a pest.)


----------



## GnomeWorks (May 5, 2002)

Jarval said:
			
		

> *Gnome, do we get any XP for the fight with Jirlai?  Since I didn't take him down, I'm not sure what the situation is.  (Sorry if I seem a bit focused on XP at times, I'll stop if I'm being a pest.) *




Don't worry about it, getting XP is important to players.

Hmm... there were few who actually fought with Jirlai, and there is Thokk to account for, as well...

By my count, only three people inflicted damage or took damage from Jirlai or Thokk in the last battle (the one immediately prior to the duel).  Jansson, Osius, and Desimus.  If this is incorrect, please tell me and direct me to your post in the IC thread.

Jansson - *1435* XP
Osius - *270* XP
Desimus - *270* XP

Remember what happens when you gain a level - it is summed up somewhere in the last two or three pages of this OoC thread.


----------



## Animus Abdicerer (May 5, 2002)

I can write... but I don't have any pen or paper on me. I doubt too many of you are walking around with twenty pieces of parchment and a set of inkwells for me to use... so we will have to wait to use that method... correct?


----------



## dkoz (May 5, 2002)

Actually, Desimus carries a journey book, ink, and an ink pen in his satchel with him at all times.  He uses it to write down important events and he also uses it as a dairy of sorts.  If this is brought up in character he would be willing to share it.


----------



## Jarval (May 5, 2002)

In the fight with Jirlai I took 13 + 12 + 9 = 34 points of damage, 6 of which are subdual.  Since healing recovers equal amounts of both normal and subdual damage, I've currently (after the use of LBA) got 19 hit points. Is this right?


----------



## GnomeWorks (May 5, 2002)

I believe that you had said that only the first 2 points of damage from the first attack were subdual damage, but I also could have read that wrong...

You were at 3 hit points.  You gained 10 from the LBA's, plus 6 b/c they were subdual... that puts you at 19 hit points.

Jarval, you are correct.


----------



## Jarval (May 6, 2002)

GnomeWorks said:
			
		

> *I believe that you had said that only the first 2 points of damage from the first attack were subdual damage, but I also could have read that wrong...
> 
> You were at 3 hit points.  You gained 10 from the LBA's, plus 6 b/c they were subdual... that puts you at 19 hit points.
> 
> Jarval, you are correct. *




I might have said that.  I think I misread the _Biofeedback_ discription when I posted that   I've updated Jansson in the Rogues' Gallery thread with the charge from my dojre used during the duel, plus the gold, XP and loot I've picked up recently.

Jirlai is a tough customer, isn't he?


----------



## GnomeWorks (May 8, 2002)

These are the stats for the crystal.  Hand, Nathan is aware of all the abilities the crystal grants.

*The Crystal*
The Telepathic gem, it is one of six.
_Abilities:_ It's wielder gains access to all 0th-level and 1st-level powers from the Telepathy discipline.  These are as though they were manifested normally by the wielder, although they take up no power points to use and take up no "known power" slots.  If the wielder loses physical contact with the Crystal, he/she instantly loses the ability to manifest the powers granted by the Crystal.

In addition, the wielder gains all the subclass abilities of a telepath - other than hit dice, skill points, and class skills - including telepathic communication and a bonus feat.  The bonus feat is chosen by the wielder once the Crystal is touched, and cannot be changed even if the wielder drops the Crystal and picks it up again.  The wielder loses the feat and telepathic communication ability if the wielder loses contact with the Crystal (these abilities are found at www.RPGCosmos.com, under the Psionics section, under the Psion).


----------



## Jarval (May 9, 2002)

Um, yikes! That's one nifty item we've got there.  Of course, with my Charisma being of all of 8, it's not going to be much use to me


----------



## Hand of Vecna (May 9, 2002)

So, this "Crystal of Telepathy" gives free use of _Daze, Distract, Missive, Telempathic PRojection, Attraction, Charm Person, Conceal Thoughts, Demoralize, Disable, Empathy, Lesser Mindlink,_ and _Sense Link_ at will? Groovy...

And it grants 1 Psionic Combat, Item Creation or Metapsionic Feat, eh? I think the Crystal shall give Nathan the _PErsistent Power_ Metapsionic feat (being an extension of the Extend Power Metapsionic feat he already possesses).

Needless to say, it would be very... precious... to him...


----------



## Jarval (May 13, 2002)

Gnome, would it be alright if I changed Jansson's power progression a little?  I'd like to take the _Chrysalis_ power from If Thoughts Could Kill instead of _Bite of the Wolf_.  Is this OK?


----------



## Jarval (May 13, 2002)

*Treasure found in the 'Kreen tunnels*

I've had a look back through parts III and IV.  I think this list covers all the treasure we found, although it might be worth checking it.

*'Kreen with the bag of gems:*

Amethyst (120 gp)*
Moss Agate (8 gp)*
Blue Quartz (12 gp)
Golden Yellow Topaz (620 gp)
Obsidian (7 gp)
Jade (96 gp)
Moonstone (46 gp)
Rose Quartz (53 gp)
Black Pearl (550 gp)
Amber (35 gp)

* These stones are psionic: Amethyst - Daze (0th); Moss Agate - Control Object (1st), Cone of Sound (3rd).  IIRC, Syld has both of these.



*The two 'Kreen just before the gem caverns:*

You collect 3 gems of unknown value, one of which is clear, one is yellow, and one is a dark green.


*The 'Kreen Jirlai killed:*

23 gp 9 sp


This adds up to a total of 4375 gp, not counting the unidentified gems and the two psionic gems.


----------



## Zhure (May 13, 2002)

weeeeeeeee, we're rich! 

Who wants to play "banker" and do the divvying? Hopefully someone with trade-related skills or a good Charisma. (Not it.)


----------



## dkoz (May 13, 2002)

From my notes Desimus has picked up:

oblong clear faceted gem with a clouded center 
cracked green cubic gem 
hollow stone gem with purple crystals inside 

These are the ones Jarval mentioned from "The two 'Kreen just before the gem caverns: "

Desimus has a +6 Diplomacy so he might be able to get a good price for all of these items.

Just a quick note, I will be leaving gone on an extended business trip from May 23 to July 7. I will not have internet access, but I will have limited e-mail so if someone is willing to work as a intermediary between me and the board I can still give some input. Otherwise I will turn Desimus over to Gnome as an NPC until I return.

dkoz


----------



## GnomeWorks (May 13, 2002)

Jarval said:
			
		

> *Gnome, would it be alright if I changed Jansson's power progression a little?  I'd like to take the Chrysalis power from If Thoughts Could Kill instead of Bite of the Wolf.  Is this OK? *




Unfortunately, I don't own ITCK.  If you could post the power or give me a quick overview of mechanics, then I might okay it, but I'll have to see it first.

As for switching out powers in your progression lists - that's fine.  They're not set in stone, from my perspective.  So long as you don't mess with the powers you've already learned, it's fine with me.


----------



## Jarval (May 13, 2002)

*Chrysalis*
Metacreativity (Int)
*Level:* Psion 1/Psychic Warrior 1
*Display:* Visable (see text)
*Manifesting Time:* 1 action
*Range:* Touch
*Target:* Creature touched
*Duration:* 10 minutes/level or until discharged
*Saving Throw:* Will negates (harmless)
*Power Resistance:* Yes (harmless)
*Power Points:* 1
You create a crystalline coating around the subject like a second layer of skin.  The _chrysalis_ grants resistance to blows, cuts, stabs, and slashes.  The subject gains damage reduction 1/-.  (It ignores the first point of damage each time it takes any regardless of the attack's enhancement bonus; magical or psionic attacks bypass the reduction.)  Once the _chrysalis_ has prevented 10 points of damage per manifester level (maximum 150 points), it is discharged.
At manifester levels 5th, 10th, 15th, and 20th, the damage reduction increases to 2/-, 3/-, 4/-, and 5/-, but the maximum damage that cam be absorbed remains 150.
The damage reduction granted by _chrysalis_ does not stack with damage reduction conferred by other sources or from multiple manifestations.

I only got ITCK a couple of days ago myself, so that kind of prompted me to go and have a look over Jansson's powers.  What do you think?


----------



## Jarval (May 13, 2002)

dkoz said:
			
		

> *Just a quick note, I will be leaving gone on an extended business trip from May 23 to July 7. I will not have internet access, but I will have limited e-mail so if someone is willing to work as a intermediary between me and the board I can still give some input. Otherwise I will turn Desimus over to Gnome as an NPC until I return.*




I'd offer to help out, but I might be away at about the same time


----------



## GnomeWorks (May 14, 2002)

Jarval - The power looks okay to me.  Go ahead and put it into your progression list.

This power has become an accepted power IMC.  Thus, anyone else interested in taking it, may put it into their progression list.


----------



## Jarval (May 14, 2002)

Thanks Gnome   I've edited Jansson's power progression.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (May 20, 2002)

Nothing personal Gnomeworks, but would you mind if I switched out my character for a different one (perhaps Technology based so we're a full team?)  This is because of several reasons...

One of them includes me being practically useless in combat-I realized this from the start, that I would be better in social situations but also we have another telepath in the group who can do the things that I would be able to (especially with that handy new gem) and has left me a little disheartened with actually being useful to the group besides a few arrows or daggers here and there and being a kindof shield for the rest 

And that its easier to do it now since we're inbetween areas and have just leveled up, if you think its a bad idea I'll stick with Sahgrim and finish up advancement tomorrow, if I can switch I'll come up with a concept soon.


----------



## GnomeWorks (May 20, 2002)

Okay, Sollir, if you really want to change chars, I don't have a problem with that.

If I could, I would like to try to convince you to keep your current char.  However, if you would like to try out a new one, for whatever reason, then I will okay it.

You'll need an IC excuse to get out, and I can provide an IC reason for your new char to join in, unless you'd like to handle that (after discussing it with me, of course ).  

Same char creation rules as before.  If you need the info required for a tech char, then I can provide that for you (it's all playtest info, but it is more-or-less balanced - some tweaking might be necessary at times).  It will be a day or two before I can get the info to you, though (I'm in the middle of rewriting the tech classes).

Tech classes include:
Technologist - is to technology what wizard is to magic and psion is to psionics
Medic - is a healer-type who doesn't use magic, but is still effective


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (May 20, 2002)

I really don't mean to be stepping on your toes Gnomeworks but I found that I don't have that much use to everyone else since anything I can do, some one else can in one way or another 

The technologist sounds fine with me, I still have the old tech classes but I don't mind waiting, perhaps I can talk with you in a chatroom tomorrow (I have to go soon) to see if we can work out some IC reasons and similar.


----------



## GnomeWorks (May 20, 2002)

No, no, you aren't stepping on my toes.  It just somewhat bothers me that someone that I'm DMing for wants to change chars.

I am aware that it has nothing to do with me.  I understand your sentiments, and would probably do the same thing you are doing in the same situation.  I'm just over-reacting a bit b/c I'm tired.  Sorry.

Yes, we can meet in a chatroom tomorrow, probably.  When can you visit the chatroom here at EN World?


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (May 20, 2002)

Today and Tomorrow I will try to be on from 4-9 or 10 so whenever you can around those times will be fine.


----------



## GnomeWorks (May 20, 2002)

Okay, Sollir, let's get this ball rolling.

For starters - please email me what you've got as far as documents for technology IMC go.  I need to know what info you have and the version it is.

Once I quick zip through those, I'll outline tech char creation for you.  The Coldlands, and a few other places, are the home of technology chars.  Other than race and class, all the rules you used to make Sahgrim (the 7 stats, 32 point buy, etc etc) are the same.

My email is *korey@nandgate.com*.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (May 21, 2002)

Emailed, I very vaguely described which versions I have, but I'm pretty sure they're much older than the current one, but if you want me to send them to you I can do that.  I'm in the chatroom right now if you want to talk.


----------



## GnomeWorks (May 21, 2002)

Pretty much, the only real question that needs to be asked as far as versions go is: does the medic have columns for 1) max device level and 2) maintenance points per day?  If that's the case, then what you have is all up to date - the gadgeteer (or technologist, whichever you prefer - I use the term technologist) hasn't changed at all lately, only the medic has been modified for awhile.  If not, then I'll ship you the new version of the medic.  

You have all the feats - all you'll really need no matter what version of the stuff you have is the device list.  I can get that to you either late tonight or early tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## GnomeWorks (May 21, 2002)

Okay, new thread.

http://www.enworld.org/messageboards/showthread.php?s=&threadid=13265


----------

